# CLS:  2011 Op Pause Not Needed (If Things Go as Planned)



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2009)

Caveat:  the headline highlights more certainty than the direct quote from General Leslie.

From CanWest News Service:


> The chief of the Canadian army said soldiers will likely not have to take an operational pause of one year or longer after all, once the mission in Afghanistan ends in July 2011.
> 
> Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie, chief of land staff, on Wednesday reversed a previous statement, citing a "historic" $5.2-billion government investment that was recently announced in armoured vehicles, and a heavy push in officer training.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jul 2009)

...of the story.


> The chief of the Canadian army says he now sees no need for the military to take a yearlong operational pause after the scheduled end to Canada's combat mission in Afghanistan in 2011.
> 
> Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie, chief of land staff, called the federal government's $5-billion pledge this month for new armoured vehicles a "game-changer."
> 
> ...


----------

